# The Writer's Circle – Week #5 [Game On!]



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The Writer's Circle – Week #5 [Game On!]

Hi everyone! Due to the holiday weekend (Independence Day) I just had, and the subsequent consumption of too many, although yummy, alcoholic beverages, this post had to be delayed by a day. I just didn't get a chance to work on it the past weekend. But, I have redeemed myself, for here is Week #5 of the Writer's Circle! It is an article on a topic that I'm sure many of you, including myself, are interested in. This article is by Carolyn Handler Miller, a writer/author/developer/collaborator who has worked on the storyline/background/dialogue/etc of over four dozen video games and other new media projects. She has written this article to help point aspiring video game writers in the right direction. Have you ever wanted to write the story behind the next great video game? Mayhaps you have been dreaming and scheming it all up in your head and your looking for some way to get your thoughts realized? This article will hopefully give you some ideas as to how you can achieve such things. Please enjoy! At the end of the article there will be a resources section with websites, books, organizations, conferences, and other things for you to peruse. Cheers! 

Game on! Writing for video games
An interactive-media writer offers advice for breaking into this exciting market.
Article by: Carolyn Handler Miller



> Carolyn Handler Miller is one of the pioneering writers in the field of interactive media, where she has worked on more than four dozen video games and other new media projects. She is the author of _Digital Storytelling: A Creator's Guide to Interactive Entertainment,_now in its second edition.


Article:


> Not long ago, video games were looked down upon as a form of lowbrow escapist entertainment for teenage boys. As such, they were beneath the radar of most writers. That's just as well, because for the most part they contained only a meager amount of writing, work that generally went to the game company's programmers or designers.
> 
> But the games coming to market these days are far more sophisticated than their forbears, and there's an increased emphasis on compelling plots and dimensional characters. This is good news for writers, because game companies are increasingly turning to professionals for various writing tasks.
> 
> ...


Alright, as you can see, writing for a video game or video game company isn't exactly easy work. And even if you can get it, it could become time consuming and life swallowing...BUT! It can also be a very fun and enjoyable experience! I have been talking with THQ and EA games about freelance work for some upcoming games that they have in store for the next couple of years. Unfortunately I am forbidden to talk about such things as the content or to put it bluntly, anything at all about the games. Basically, I could get sued for leaking info. So I don't want to risk losing what minuscule amount of money I have left to my name by letting the secrets out. Sorry, but wish me luck and you may find my name on some new video games come 2012-14. Anyways... Below are some resources for you all to check out regarding the information that you have been given above. These range from names of books, to organizations, to conferences that you can attend and more. 

*Resources:*


> *BOOKS*
> 
> *Break Into the Game Industry: How to Get a Job Making Video Games* by Ernest Adams. A good basic guide.
> 
> ...


Ok, I guess this article really isn't a genuine discussion article. But that is OK. I saw this article and I felt that it would be an asset to those of you who are interested in video game design and writing for video games. Please let me know if any of the above links were helpful to you. And also, what you thought about the article. I'm thinking about interjecting informative/directional articles like this into the mix every once in a while and I wonder how well received an idea like that would be. Please send me your feedback/ideas on what other targeted articles you would like to see, or you can just post them here. Thanks again for reading and stopping by for week #5 of the Writer's Circle. 

*Discussion Q's:*

I don't have any discussion questions this time around because this is a more targeted article. 

Once again, thanks all for stopping by!

Write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Great article Ploss these articles have given me some great ideas


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

you know what this reminds me that i had awhile ago thought up how warhammer 40k could be turned into an actual decent game. have the people that made the unreal engine do the graphics for sure but have the gameplay be a mostly online thing where the designers have a constantly changing world (Galaxy) kind of like WoW but way better. i have to work out some of the kinks still


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry but your ideas have already been taken and are in development. There is a 40k shooter coming out titled "Space Marine", a gears of war type 3rd person shooter that looks fantastic. (Plus no more Xbox exclusive rights so I'm free to enjoy it on my PS3).

Second is a 40k MMORPG in development to be released in a few years. I assume this will function similarly to WAR but who knows. Lets hope for the best and we may be levelling imperial guardsmen across the galaxy.

Very helpful article btw, nice to see an established writers tips on getting into the industry.

L.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

are you serious?! when is the date for this thing to come out and why havent i heard anything? not that i care about my ideas im just stoked that they have a game coming out, nazi zombies, killing the isa and fragging as a necris will have to do for now i suppose


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm glad that you all have gained something from this article. I was really glad that i found this article when i did, it really has helped me get a foothold in the industry, as i stated in the article. week #6 should be posted within the hour. thanks all!

write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Interesting article Ploss. While I have no plans on writing for games, seeing into how it's done is cool. I enjoy reading on how things are worked out/done when it comes to just about everything lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I'm glad that you all have gained something from this article. I was really glad that i found this article when i did, it really has helped me get a foothold in the industry, as i stated in the article. week #6 should be posted within the hour. thanks all!
> 
> write on,
> 
> Commissar Ploss


Its not letting me post Week #6 right now... I keep getting an error message. I'll post it when i'm able...:scratchhead:...confused...



Shogun_Nate said:


> Interesting article Ploss. While I have no plans on writing for games, seeing into how it's done is cool. I enjoy reading on how things are worked out/done when it comes to just about everything lol.
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


thanks again Nate! Glad you enjoyed it.

write on,

CP


----------

